# CineOrch doodle to be expanded



## rayinstirling (Dec 24, 2010)

first effort


Inspired by simply playing some *Cinesamples CineOrch Low Chords* 

*now including*: VSE Flute 2, and percussion 
SessionStrings animator, Soniccouture Morpheus, 
Tonehammer Requiem Light and Emotional Piano


----------



## tslesicki (Dec 24, 2010)

I like it a lot! Very cinematic.

How do you like Session Strings and CineOrch?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice! What interests me about CineOrch is HOW people use it. I think I'll find it's quite hard work to add it to an existing melody, but it's terrific to inspire new ideas on top of those chord patches. Which way round did you do this, Ray?


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2010)

love it too, Ray, please expand it!


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 24, 2010)

tslesicki @ Fri Dec 24 said:


> I like it a lot! Very cinematic.
> 
> How do you like Session Strings and CineOrch?



Thank you for listening and commenting.
I like these libraries very much indeed as with most I have when I get a little time to play with them


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 24, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Dec 24 said:


> Nice! What interests me about CineOrch is HOW people use it. I think I'll find it's quite hard work to add it to an existing melody, but it's terrific to inspire new ideas on top of those chord patches. Which way round did you do this, Ray?



Guy, thanks for listening here.

Hmm how to answer your question???
I wouldn't try to add CineOrch to an existing cue unless I was going to strip it back to the bones. Too much would change in accommodating the chords available.

In this cue and with most I do, the melody line will change as I go along and as I decide what's moving. I usually create melodies that are too busy and then strip them back while adding the body. Great musical terminology eh?


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 24, 2010)

Rob @ Fri Dec 24 said:


> love it too, Ray, please expand it!



Thanks Roberto,

I've added a bit more.


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 27, 2010)

That's really nice.

Mahlon


----------

